# What car from your youth would you buy now?



## Rooter (Oct 2, 2015)

Lets say you have free cash and the space, knowledge to upkeep it etc etc etc,,, Not talking "classics" in the Aston DB5 range, i am talking cars from your youth you would love to own now.

Miy shout from the winning 500k thread was a Pug 205 Gti 1.6.

Maybe also like a mini cooper, but thats from before my time, but i still owned one many years ago.

Others i would consider, renault 5 Turbo 2 (the Mk1, Rear engine), Lancial Delta Integrale, Audi Quattro (Can u tell i like Group B rally?)

Anyway, car from your era you would love to own now... go!!


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 2, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Lets say you have free cash and the space, knowledge to upkeep it etc etc etc,,, Not talking "classics" in the Aston DB5 range, i am talking cars from your youth you would love to own now.

Miy shout from the winning 500k thread was a Pug 205 Gti 1.6.

Maybe also like a mini cooper, but thats from before my time, but i still owned one many years ago.

Others i would consider, renault 5 Turbo 2 (the Mk1, Rear engine), Lancial Delta Integrale, Audi Quattro (Can u tell i like Group B rally?)

Anyway, car from your era you would love to own now... go!!
		
Click to expand...

Escort RS Cosworth, the mk1 large turbo with extra injectors : )


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 2, 2015)

The HF turbo in full martini decals......

I did own an RS turbo, lowered with mods that took it to a  little over 160 BHP


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 2, 2015)

Yellow Triumph Stag soft top. Probably swap the engine out for a 3.5 Rover engine, as the Triumph was prone to blowing the head gasket.


----------



## CliveW (Oct 2, 2015)

AC Cobra MkII.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2015)

Too many to chose from 

The bog standard ones

XR2i then XR3i 

Williams Clio

RS Turbo 

All cars I owned at some stage 

Would have loved a RS Cosworth and HF Turbo would have been a dream 

Best "hot hatch" I owned was my Civic Type R bought in 2002 - loved it


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 2, 2015)

https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...0CbjO0GeWYVEno5mpuS-8YqBegS5NTMSFmVDYtmuAPhgp


Consul Capri 


Proper motoring :thup:


Goes without saying I wouldn't mind the original of what's in my avatar...

Worked on them for a bit...


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Oct 2, 2015)

Renault Clio V6

They're a real collectors item now.

I would've loved a 205 GTi back then, and if a mint one came up and I had the space and money to collect some cars I'd probably go for it.


----------



## Leereed (Oct 2, 2015)

Clio Williams mk 1.


----------



## lex! (Oct 2, 2015)

None. Glad to see the back of them. No wireless, no heating, and no power steering. Not to mention having to try and get that Morris Cowley going with a starting handle.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2015)

Celica GT4 or a Delta Integrale...


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 2, 2015)

I'd have my Talbot Sunbeam Lotus back no I can afford to run it.

Think its used to get 14 mpg on a good day


----------



## Crawfy (Oct 2, 2015)

Lotus Carlton - for the family

Toyota Celica GT4 ( Carlos Sainz edition) - for rallying to the course


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Oct 2, 2015)

Was lucky enough to fulfill one of my dreams having a red MR2 MkII (still miss it) but if I had to chose another it'd be the original M3. In black.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ford Capri &#128515;


----------



## Rooter (Oct 2, 2015)

Some crackers so far!

I have thought of a few more,

My Z3M BMW, i would buy that back in a second! Struggled like hell to sell it for 7k in 2002, now they are 15k+.
Sierra Cosworth, none of that sapphire rubbish, a proper Rs500.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 2, 2015)

My lovely Ford Capri GT.
White with black vinyl.
That was a crumpet puller.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 2, 2015)

mk1 escort mexico ,lotus mk1 cortina.1600E cortina..............or my ultimate fantasy car .E Type Jaguar.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 2, 2015)

There is only one choice for me and it's already been mentioned..........

the mighty Quattro!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 2, 2015)

drive4show said:



			There is only one choice for me and it's already been mentioned..........

the mighty Quattro!  

Click to expand...

I got offered on about 10 years ago that been in a barn for ten years prior to that! The guy only wanted 6k for it, i so should have bought it!

Also regret the M3 Evo (E30) i was offered for 3k before they were cool! Now going for 20k+!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Some crackers so far!

I have thought of a few more,

My Z3M BMW, i would buy that back in a second! Struggled like hell to sell it for 7k in 2002, now they are 15k+.
Sierra Cosworth, none of that sapphire rubbish, a proper Rs500.
		
Click to expand...

Now the Sierra Cosworth was one of the first cars I really really wanted as kid

When out in Cyprus one of the pub owners had a mint condition one with only 15 k on the clock - what a car 

Remember my physics teacher had an Audi Quattro - lovely car


----------



## Rooter (Oct 2, 2015)

I just spilled some bodily fluid on my laptop!!

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ch-target=usedcars&postcode=rg198xr&logcode=p


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2015)

I went to the Motor Show back in the mid 1970's and fell in love with a deep blue Panther De Ville

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...d=0CCwQMygMMAxqFQoTCJ6KmoiFpMgCFUzsFAodOOcEPQ


----------



## sandmagnet (Oct 2, 2015)

Capri for me wish they would bring it back tbh!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 2, 2015)

I remember when I used to go sailing with a mates parents, all the rich boy sailor types had Mark 1 Land Rover soft tops. They also had great looking girlfriends and parties that went on for entire weekends.. I really really wanted one of those soft tops...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I just spilled some bodily fluid on my laptop!!

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ch-target=usedcars&postcode=rg198xr&logcode=p

Click to expand...


Stunning 

Thus is a bit cheaper 

http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C544252


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 2, 2015)

Being a child of the 80's it was a lamborghini Countach or a Delorean. In my late teens it was the Max Power days of cossies and Pugs. Always fancied an Escort Cossie with the huge tail spoiler.


----------



## StevieT (Oct 2, 2015)

I had an XR2i as an 18 year old - I loved that car; I'd have that back again no problem.

If I had my choice from cars of that era it'd be a Sierra Cosworth.  One of the lads in the gym had one, it was immense!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh my god, why link that site!!

Renault 5 Turbo 2. - http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C643153 Uggghhh!!!


----------



## DCB (Oct 2, 2015)

Think I'd have to have a Lancia Stratos  or its predecessor the Lancia Delta S4. Those were the boys to beat when I used to follow the rally world.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Oh my god, why link that site!!

Renault 5 Turbo 2. - http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C643153 Uggghhh!!!
		
Click to expand...

Some beauties on there


----------



## Rooter (Oct 2, 2015)

DCB said:



			Think I'd have to have a Lancia Stratos  or its predecessor the Lancia Delta S4. Those were the boys to beat when I used to follow the rally world.
		
Click to expand...

The stratos i assume would have to be in the Alitalia colour scheme??


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 2, 2015)

Mmm, luverly!!#

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...h=true&radius=1500&postcode=rg198xr&logcode=p


----------



## rosecott (Oct 2, 2015)

The car I loved was one I had in the late 60s - SAAB 96, 841cc 3 cylinder 2-stroke. I would have the rally prepared version which had, I believe, an individual Solex carburettor for each cylinder.


----------



## DCB (Oct 2, 2015)

Rooter said:



			The stratos i assume would have to be in the Alitalia colour scheme??

View attachment 16998

Click to expand...

Of course, what else &#128521;

S4 would have to be in Martini Racing colours.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2015)

drive4show said:



			There is only one choice for me and it's already been mentioned..........

the mighty Quattro!  

Click to expand...

 Your youth, not your middle age.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2015)

Austin Healey 3000, two tone, white with pale blue.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 2, 2015)

Apart from the supercars of the day, I wouldn't want a car from my youth.

My car now is quicker, more comfortable, nicer to drive and has more gadgets. I don't get the appeal of wanting a car from days gone by.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Apart from the supercars of the day, I wouldn't want a car from my youth.

My car now is quicker, more comfortable, nicer to drive and has more gadgets. I don't get the appeal of wanting a car from days gone by.
		
Click to expand...

 You have no soul. 

Cars from the 60's, 70's might have been pigs to drive, but boy did they look better than those of today. Chrome everywhere, wooden steering wheels, leather seats, two tone paint jobs oh and of course 8 track cassettes.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2015)

richart said:



			You have no soul. 

Cars from the 60's, 70's might have been pigs to drive, but boy did they look better than those of today. Chrome everywhere, wooden steering wheels, leather seats, two tone paint jobs oh and of course 8 track cassettes.

Click to expand...

This.  Were they pigs to drive, or did you actually have to drive them, have some meaningful input, unlike today.  You could also do your own spannering, without any need of ECU readers.

This, or something similar, would do me; had the 1300E and loved it, but sadly never progressed and at these prices never will. 

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...model=escort&sort=default&make=ford&logcode=p

Or this;

http://www.motorcyclenews.com/bikes-for-sale/laverda/jota-1000/7648620/


----------



## Region3 (Oct 2, 2015)

richart said:



			You have no soul.

Click to expand...

I can live with that.

Actually, BiM just mentioned the only good thing. You could work on them yourself.

Best car I had in my youth was a Mk1 Scirocco, but I wouldn't want to swop back.

The one I wanted was an XR3i. 105bhp, whoop-de-doo.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 2, 2015)

one of the best looking cars and comfortable was the CITROEN DS from around the early 70s. awesome car.


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 2, 2015)

best car i had as an 18 year old was my uncles MAXI,drove like a dog slow as a couple on old timers on a long par5 but had a massive back seat and soft velour upholstery:thup::thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 2, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Or this;

http://www.motorcyclenews.com/bikes-for-sale/laverda/jota-1000/7648620/

Click to expand...

I'll see you Jota, and raise it with a CBX..http://www.motorcyclenews.com/bikes-for-sale/honda/cbx1000/3319980/


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 2, 2015)

Escort Cosworth. A proper classic. 
Bet they fetch a few quid now.


----------



## MarkE (Oct 2, 2015)

1973 Mk3 Cortina 2.0 GXL. I love the mk3, had loads of them.


----------



## DCB (Oct 2, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Apart from the supercars of the day, I wouldn't want a car from my youth.

My car now is quicker, more comfortable, nicer to drive and has more gadgets. I don't get the appeal of wanting a car from days gone by.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, old cars had so many problems. Modern car for me every time &#9786;


----------



## Ethan (Oct 2, 2015)

I had a 1991 Honda Civic Vti, with the 150bhp VTEC engine which only really got going at 5500 rpm. Great motor with fantastic acceleration.


----------



## MarkA (Oct 2, 2015)

Ford Escort Mark 2 RS1800 BDA engined - rare as hens teeth then but now...........
https://www.hagertyinsurance.co.uk/~/media/Images/Articles/2015/July/RS1800-(1).ashxor

Audi Quattro SWB sport  S1- the car that ripped Group B apart and theres still not much to touch one performance wise - A local specialist dealer had one for sale a few years ago at Â£250k turns out it wasn't a bad buy at all
http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C560709


----------



## One Planer (Oct 2, 2015)

Hmm.

Owned a mark 2 VW Golf GTI.

Owned a Ford RS turbo mark 2.

Would have to be either a Lancia Stratos or a Lancia Delta Integrale 8v.

Crazy cash these days though.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 2, 2015)

Ethan said:



			I had a 1991 Honda Civic Vti, with the 150bhp VTEC engine which only really got going at 5500 rpm. Great motor with fantastic acceleration.
		
Click to expand...

I had one of those!! Mine was a 93


----------



## MarkA (Oct 2, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I just spilled some bodily fluid on my laptop!!

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ch-target=usedcars&postcode=rg198xr&logcode=p

Click to expand...

I remember the sound of the quattro in the welsh forest on the Lombard RAC Rally - unmistakeable !!!  Very nice memories!!!!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 2, 2015)

My first car was a 1992 Fiesta XR2i, cherry red with 14" pepper pots. Interior was as basic as hell (for the "top of the range" Feesty).

Loved that car and would have another in a heartbeat, just something raw about it with no driving aids or electrics to temper it.

Got rid of that when my head was turned by a Sierra Sapphire Cossie which, due to the running costs, lasted a whole 6 months. (A bit like the E46 M3 that I had about 8 years ago, MPG was obscene and it had to go).


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 2, 2015)

richart said:



			You have no soul. 

Cars from the 60's, 70's might have been pigs to drive, but boy did they look better than those of today. Chrome everywhere, wooden steering wheels, leather seats, two tone paint jobs oh and of course 8 track cassettes.

Click to expand...

I had you down as a model T ford man, Rich.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I had you down as a model T ford man, Rich.

Click to expand...

Horse and cart :thup:


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 2, 2015)

When I was 19 I came back from the Falklands after 4 months away and the money was burning a hole in my pocket so I bought one of the original XR3's. The ones before the injection came out. However, what I really wanted was the Audi Quattro but it was out of my price range.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I'll see you Jota, and raise it with a CBX..http://www.motorcyclenews.com/bikes-for-sale/honda/cbx1000/3319980/

Click to expand...

And I'll trump it with an MHR;

http://www.motorcyclenews.com/bikes-for-sale/ducati/900ss/3208494/

Now stop before we're told off & sent to start our own threadâ€¦..


----------



## Stuey01 (Oct 2, 2015)

Mk1 VW Golf Gti, then I'd have someone shoehorn in a more powerful motor and a few other choice mods.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I had you down as a ford capri man, Rich.

Click to expand...

 Corrected for you. I had three of those.:thup:



Liverpoolphil said:



			Horse and cart :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 I am neither Steptoe or his Son. Mind you Hercules does remind me of me of a certain faux Cat I player.:ears:


----------



## Duckster (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh, so many!  Shortlist would probably come down to:
Escort Cossie
Tickford Capri (dad had one)
The Quattro

And if I was feeling dangerous mixed in with a little bit lunatic and a dash of mentalist, then it'd be:
Ford RS200


----------



## Val (Oct 2, 2015)

Renalt 5 GT Turbo, Escort RS000 or a 2.8i Capri


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 2, 2015)

Fiat X1/9


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 2, 2015)

Bloody hell this threads gone have some legs.

me my first car was a classic MG midget. 1500 a twin carb. Oh how you could play with it. Krypton tuning, getting yer feeler gauges out. Oh the good old days. Greasing the nipples. Changing plugs. 

VCL109S, by eck can you remember the number plate of yer first car. If that Was still on the road ad buy it tomorrow.... 

Anyone know now If it still is on the road.

mate of mine had a Capri 1600 gorgeous, but it was crap in the snow until you put two bags of snow on the boot. ( not one ).


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 2, 2015)

first motor was a 1961 mini van. XAP 469 was the reg. key in the ignition and push the starter button which was under the handbrake.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Bloody hell this threads gone have some legs.

me my first car was a classic MG midget. 1500 a twin carb. Oh how you could play with it. Krypton tuning, getting yer feeler gauges out. Oh the good old days. Greasing the nipples. Changing plugs. 

VCL109S, by eck can you remember the number plate of yer first car. If that Was still on the road ad buy it tomorrow.... 

Anyone know now If it still is on the road.

mate of mine had a Capri 1600 gorgeous, but it was crap in the snow until you put two bags of snow on the boot. ( not one ).
		
Click to expand...

 My first number plate was MON 163P Can't remember much from today though.


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2015)

From my real youth I just loved the Zephyr Zodiac, you didn't have to get in the back seats as the front was a bench seat with column drive so you could just pounce 

My dolly sprint was also great for its time with the overdrive switch on the gear knob, she was a flyer.  

Had a 3.0 Capri in black with red leather seats, now she was a puller.  

My top motor whilst serving in Germany in 1980 was a Lotus Elan (yellow), great look and great once on the Autobahns but around the cobbled local streets it was a nightmare 

I'd really love a refurbished Mk1 Cortina, I think they had a special look about them, I drove a couple of my mates who had them in the 70's which were well done up but never owned one.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			You didn't have to get in the back seats as the front was a bench seat with column drive so you could just pounce 

Click to expand...

Anyone got a pencil so that I can poke out my minds eye????


----------



## ger147 (Oct 3, 2015)

Gran Torino


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 3, 2015)

Lancia Aurelia

Lancia Fulvia

Or old Alfa Spider convertible.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2015)

Audi quattro. I remember walking into a dealer with my dad, seeing one and just being transfixed by it. Gorgeous. 

The early Golf's also had so much character.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh so so difficult as there are so many cars that were aesthetically beautiful but technically flawed but I would love to own.  I can't narrow it down to one but here's my selection:

*Lancia Stratos* - Possibly the prettiest car ever to hit the road.
*Triumph Stag* - A timeless design
*Jaguar XJ12 5.3 Coupe* - With the beefed up wheel arches a la John Steed in the New Avengers or the Red, White & Blue WTCC Racer


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2015)

Of all the cars I've had, and there have been many, the ones I miss most are my Austin Maxis (I had three of those), my MG Montego Turbos (two of those), my 1978 Alfasud Ti and, the one I'd want the most, was one of these,







*Slime*.


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## delc (Oct 3, 2015)

Austin Healey Sprite Mk 3.  Had more fun with that car, including racing it, than any other car I owned.  Second choice would be a rally prepared Ford Escort Mexico.


----------



## Piece (Oct 3, 2015)

ruff-driver said:








Click to expand...

Nice :thup:

Cobra for me too.


----------



## Chisteve (Oct 3, 2015)

Back in my twenties I had a Volvo 123 GT (Amazon)

Regret the day I sold it - but had family pressures 

A number of boring boring cars  

Golf VR6 Highline 

Recent 

Subaru Forester XT 2.5 Turbo with impreza anti roll bars (basicly an impreza with different body) most fun car I've driven 

Now 

Audi A4 3L Allroad


Little off topic


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 3, 2015)

I'd have my Audi back tomorrow. It was a 2.2 gt coupe. Suspension sorted by Tim styles racing in Bridgewater, and a few extra horses. I loved that car. It was awesome. Nothing else came close.

Sadly, it got written off turning right out of a car park, at a whopping 2 miles an hour. Gutted doesn't do it justice.


----------



## drdel (Oct 4, 2015)

Offered a Jaguar XK150 for Â£150 !!! -twas 1968.

Bought a 1972 Ferrari Dino for Â£2,500 in '74 and sold it in '75 for Â£4,500 and thought I cleaned up - worth stupid money today (circa Â£250K+).

Don't make me remember the others and cry in my beer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2015)

Ford Capri Ghia


----------



## c1973 (Oct 4, 2015)

The Arkansaw Chugabug or The Mean Machine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2015)

c1973 said:



			The Arkansaw Chugabug or The Mean Machine. 

Click to expand...

Think you're showing your age (and mine) now


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 4, 2015)

had to be the crazy coop or the army surplus six.


----------



## Toady (Oct 4, 2015)

Mk 1 Lotus Cortina
Had a GT always wanted a Lotus


----------



## Ads749r (Oct 5, 2015)

ruff-driver said:








Click to expand...

Niiiiiiccceeeee. I can't put into words how this car looks to me. I was reading through the whole thread seeing what cars people would buy and I was saying yes yes yes especially that white Sierra cossie that liverpoolphil posted but this, now this...... wow perfect in my eyes. Love one of these and an empty wet roundabout.


----------



## 6inchcup (Oct 5, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			Niiiiiiccceeeee. I can't put into words how this car looks to me. I was reading through the whole thread seeing what cars people would buy and I was saying yes yes yes especially that white Sierra cossie that liverpoolphil posted but this, now this...... wow perfect in my eyes. Love one of these and an empty wet roundabout.
		
Click to expand...

i had one in yellow, then i got an RS2000 flat fronted in black,i also had a mk1 lotus cortina in mint condition (i was 18),i swapped it for an MGB GT V8,i still weep when i see the prices.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 6, 2015)

Toyota Picnic, going to need the extra seats one day!


----------



## Slab (Oct 6, 2015)

Loved my Cortina MkIV but I didn't really appreciate it until years after

Had my fair share of Opel's too and lusted after one of these


----------



## Ads749r (Oct 6, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			i had one in yellow, then i got an RS2000 flat fronted in black,i also had a mk1 lotus cortina in mint condition (i was 18),i swapped it for an MGB GT V8,i still weep when i see the prices.
		
Click to expand...

It sounded like you would of been my best mate at 18  that's an awesome list.


----------



## JCW (Oct 6, 2015)

E type jaguar in Red , just the business


----------



## Three (Oct 6, 2015)

If it's cars that we actually owned, it's 2 for me :

Red Astra SRi, was an "E"  Reg, 1.8 or 1.9,  cracking car. 

First car was an Astra something or other, sunroof was awesome.   I'd have it back for the plate, "GAF 10W" then I'd find Mr Gerald Andrew Finch on the Isle of Wight and flog him the plate 

Also had a Fiat X19,  wouldn't have that back if it was free.


----------



## LUFC 1972 (Oct 6, 2015)

Had an escort 1600 sport as my first, great fun especially in the wet and ice ! Have always wanted a Dolomite Sprint


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 6, 2015)

Hillman Imp.  Dinky little car - well at least I had that model when I was 9 - the Dinky one that is...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 7, 2015)

Dolomite Sprint is a good call.Ihad a Herald and wouldn't mind a convertible one.Escort RS 2000 would be another.


----------



## andycap (Oct 7, 2015)

any mk 1 escort was a joy on a wet roundabout , so easy to hold the back end out all the way round , made you feel like you was a great driver , i had a tweaked 1300E ,my mates had capris  and it was like they was on castors rather than wheels . those were the days


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2015)

My first was a Simca Rallye 1 - with Recaro front seats.  It shifted a bit but only just hung together.  Until another car shifted into the side of it while I was driving up the Stewarton Rd from Thornliebank.  Write off.  Next was a (T-Reg) Mk 2 Escort Ghia 1600.  Cracker.  Wouldn't mind that back actually.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 9, 2015)

drdel said:



			Offered a Jaguar XK150 for Â£150 !!! -twas 1968.

Bought a 1972 Ferrari Dino for Â£2,500 in '74 and sold it in '75 for Â£4,500 and thought I cleaned up - worth stupid money today (circa Â£250K+).

Don't make me remember the others and cry in my beer
		
Click to expand...

Dread to think how much the XK150 would be worth now. The roadster was the best looking Jag ever made. Only ever seen one in a museum.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 9, 2015)

If it was a car I'd owned previously, it would be a Mk1 Triumph 2000.  Six Cylinder, twin carb, would love to have it again.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 9, 2015)

Lancia Delta Integrale, or for simplicity a Ford Escort Mexico, not quite from my youth But an AC (Shelby) Cobra 427. 

The 7 litre Cobra is a handful and not easily tamed, but if I had one and wrote it off, it would be spectacular and my entrance through the gates of hell, backwards at 100mph in a ball of flame would sure to impress Beelzebub him self.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 9, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Lancia Delta Integrale, or for simplicity a Ford Escort Mexico, not quite from my youth But an AC (Shelby) Cobra 427. 

The 7 litre Cobra is a handful and not easily tamed, but if I had one and wrote it off, it would be spectacular and my entrance through the gates of hell, backwards at 100mph in a ball of flame would sure to impress Beelzebub him self.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that last sentence Copyright Jeremy Clarkson?


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 9, 2015)

Robster59 said:



			Isn't that last sentence Copyright Jeremy Clarkson?
		
Click to expand...

I know the one you mean, but they used pearly gates, I took a little artistic licence


----------

